
Star Trek and the ideas we must reject to save our future - charlysl
http://scottberkun.com/2018/star-trek-and-the-ideas-we-must-reject-to-save-our-future/
======
eesmith
> Star Trek of course conveniently skips over how they got from our primitive
> world to theirs. Even assuming Ms. Unknown is right, how do we get there?
> It’s hard to see it happening without a science fiction cliche like a
> terrible world war or alien invasion, something to force our myopic species
> to recognize our survival depends on our partnership in sharing spaceship
> earth and not petty self-interests,

The turning point was the Bell Riots in San Francisco as a consequence of the
'inhumane internment camps for the poor'. [http://memory-
alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Bell_Riots](http://memory-
alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Bell_Riots) .

Not really a science fiction cliche.

